# 20 stupid questions asked by tourists



## indosky (Feb 11, 2005)

From the daily telegraph UK

1) "Are there any lakes in the Lake District?" 








:nuts: :lol:

2) "In what month is the May Day demonstration?" 
:bash: 

3) "What is the entry fee for Brighton?"
:lol: :lol: :lol:

4) "Why on earth did they build Windsor Castle on the flight path of Heathrow?" 








hno:

5) "Is this where Sharon and Ozzie actually live?"
Asked a visitor to Osborne House, Isle of Wight

6) "Is Wales closed during the winter?"
:bash:

7) "Can you tell me who performs at the circus in Piccadilly?" 
:nuts:

8) "Why did they build so many ruined castles and abbeys in England?"

Asked a tourist at Whitby Abbey, North Yorkshire








hno:


9) "What time do you switch the mist off?"

Asked a visitor to Dover Castle and the Secret Wartime Tunnels, in Kent
hno:


10) "Do you have any information on (former Page 3 girl) Samantha Fox?" 

11) "Which bus do I get from the Orkney Islands to the Shetland Islands?" 
:nuts:

12) "What time of night does the Loch Ness monster surface and who feeds it?"








:lol:

13) "Is Edinburgh in Glasgow?"
:bash:

14) "Can I wear high heels in Australia?" 
:bash:

15) "Are there supermarkets in Sydney and is milk available all year round?" 
:bash: :lol:

16) "I want to walk from Perth to Sydney - can I follow the railroad tracks?" 
:bash: :lol:

17) "Which direction is North in Australia?" 
:lol:

18) "Was this man-made?"

Asked a tourist at the Grand Canyon National Park








hno:

19)"How much of the caves is underground?"

Asked a tourist at the Carlsbad Caverns National Park








:bash:

20) "Do you know of any undiscovered ruins?"

Asked a tourist at the Mesa Verde National Park 








:lol:


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Those are pretty darn funny. The only thing better would have been to ID the people who actually asked them to expose them forever. Perhaps its enough that just they know.


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

are those questions real or just another fancy tabloid thingy from telegraph?


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

My friend used to work on the Disney boat that cruised the Caribbean; the staff made a list of all the stupid questions they got asked, some of which:

1. So which end is the front?

2. Do these stairs go up or down?

3. Has this boat ever sunk?


----------



## Erolisk (Aug 18, 2008)

indosky said:


> 6) "Is Wales closed during the winter?"


Oh my god!:lol:


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Actually I found it not really funny. Some of the questions actually could be a joke. Like the mist one.


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

since chile is in the southern hemisphere, the seasons are reverese of the northern hemisphere, which prompted the question from an american tourist "so if it's summer in december, when do you celebrate christmas?" :rofl:


----------



## Oriolus (Feb 4, 2004)

There is an Australian version of that stipid tourist questions thing that is posted all over the internet, which has sarcastic answers to go with them. Real or not, its still quite funny:

These were posted on an Australian Tourism Website and the answers are the actual responses by the website officials, who obviously have a sense of humour.

Q: Does it ever get windy in Australia? I have never seen it rain on TV, how do the plants grow? (UK).
A: We import all plants fully grown and then just sit around watching them die.

Q: Will I be able to see kangaroos in the street? (USA)
A: Depends how much you've been drinking.

Q: I want to walk from Perth to Sydney - can I follow the railroad tracks? (Sweden)
A: Sure, it's only three thousand miles, take lots of water.

Q: Are there any ATMs (cash machines) in Australia? Can you send me a list of them in Brisbane, Cairns,Townsville andHervey Bay? (UK)
A: What did your last slave die of?

Q: Can you give me some information about hippo racing in Australia? (USA)
A: A-fri-ca is the big triangle shaped continent south of Europe. Aus-tra-lia is that big island in the middle of the Pacific which does not .... oh forget it. Sure, the hippo racing is every Tuesday night in Kings Cross. Come naked.

Q: Which direction is North in Australia? ( USA)
A: Face south and then turn 180 degrees. Contact us when you get here and we'll send the rest of the directions.

Q: Can I bring cutlery into Australia? ( UK)
A: Why? Just use your fingers like we do.

Q: Can you send me the Vienna Boys' Choir schedule? (USA)
A: Aus-tri-a is that quaint little country bordering Ger-man-y, which is ... oh forget it. Sure, the Vienna Boys Choir plays every Tuesday night in Kings Cross, straight after the hippo races. Come naked.

Q: Can I wear high heels in Australia? ( UK)
A: You are a British politician, right?

Q: Are there supermarkets in Sydney and is milk available all year round? (Germany)
A: No, we are a peaceful civilization of vegan hunter/gatherers. Milk is illegal.

Q: Please send a list of all doctors in Australia who can Dispense rattlesnake serum. (USA)
A: Rattlesnakes live in A-meri-ca which is where YOU come from. All Australian snakes are perfectly harmless, can be safely handled and make good pets.

Q: I have a question about a famous animal in Australia, but I forget its name. It's a kind of bear and lives in trees. (USA)
A: It's called a Drop Bear. They are so called because they drop out of Gum trees and eat the brains of anyone walking underneath them. You can scare them off by spraying yourself with human urine before you go out walking.

Q: I have developed a new product that is the fountain of youth.
Can you tell me where I can sell it in Australia? (USA)
A: Anywhere significant numbers of Americans gather.

Q: Can you tell me the regions in Tasmania where the female population is smaller than the male population? (Italy)
A: Yes, gay night clubs.

Q: Do you celebrate Christmas in Australia? ( France)
A: Only at Christmas.

Q: I was in Australia in 1969 on R+R, and I want to contact the Girl I dated while I was staying in Kings Cross*.
Can you help? (USA)
A: Yes, and you will still have to pay her by the hour.

Q: Will I be able to speak English most places I go? (USA)
A: Yes, but you'll have to learn it first.


----------



## snowqueenie82 (Apr 20, 2009)

Erolisk said:


> Is Wales closed during the winter?
> 
> Oh my god!:lol:


Fair Question....Tasmania is closed in Winter


----------



## snowqueenie82 (Apr 20, 2009)

Oriolus said:


> Q: Will I be able to speak English most places I go? (USA)
> A: Yes, but you'll have to learn it first.


Ah yes...my favourite...

American's haven't spoken English for years.
Of course neither have New Zealanders...
:lol:


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

most people who asked these question are retarded old people


----------

